# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Krijime në gjuhë të huaja >  Poems/Short stories in English

## tiramisu

Hi, 
Do you feel like your need some feedback on your writing? I do, so I think we can share, and comment. :)

----------


## tiramisu

leafless tree,
sunless day.
numb, alone, breathing heavily
half awake, half asleep
spending all my money,
on a pangs spree.
since you left
there's only shadows around.
...are you really happy without me?

----------

